# Angel Eyes vs. Angel Glow



## ebonyqueen3 (Oct 17, 2005)

Which product have you used and what is the outcome? We are using Angel Eyes and we are very happy with it. We also use distilled water.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

There are several folks here who use Angel's Glow...I've never heard of Angel's Eyes. Can you tell a bit about it?


----------



## ebonyqueen3 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 21 2005, 02:32 PM
> *There are several folks here who use Angel's Glow...I've never heard of Angel's Eyes.  Can you tell a bit about it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112030*


[/QUOTE]
yeah. I actually did some research today on it and realized that it's pretty much the same. I put it in her food daily and it clears up her tears from the inside out. I don't shave the area or put anything on her fur. I think it's great. Just a little drizzle on the food.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ooops wrong thread, but welcome anyway!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I have also used Angel's Glow on ZsaZsa, her eyes were pretty gunked up this summer, I did not even use it faithfully and her eyes are WHITE, no staining at all and I havent used it in a month or more. This really works.


----------

